# looking for some help....



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

We are looking for big pike....and have two choices...Sakakawea or Devil's Lake. Our dates are Dec 27th-31st OR March 16th-19th.

I've fished Sakakawea about 15 years ago in the Garrison area but really have no knowledge of either lake. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

Well we have decided that late ice would be better wherever we go.
Anyone have any advice on bays to set some tip ups on Sakakawea or Devil's Lake?

I'm guessing Sakakawea will have bigger fish on the whole right?


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya I'd go Sacagewia. When all my friends went out to fish, we weren't too serious, but still we didn't get any.


----------

